# Burstner 747 Length



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We are about to buy one of these and have just read a thread concerning the length of m/h in aires.

We have only ever had a 24 ft van and this was no probs.

But the 747 is about 27ft or over 8 metres and people are saying we may have probs when parking in aires.

Can I have some thoughts from 747 owners?

We only tour in the winter (Sept to March) when times are quiet as in the summer we hide away.


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

No problem.

We use ours all year round and have never go in anywhere yet. You be suprised where you can squeeze a 747 in!!! Most places will be empty in the winter months. Car parks can be a challenge from time to time, we tent to park on the road somewhere and cycle walk into towns etc. 

Regards


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are 8.4m and have no problems, Alan.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We have always got a spot. they have a good lock so you can get into places you never thought you would. Sometimes best to reverse in to a spot.

I was of your mind last year when we got ours now do not worry. Lovely van, nice and stable on the road and when parked. you will love it.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our Hobby 750 is in effect 7m.85cm. and compared to our previous 11.8m. RV is a minnow. Don't give it a second thought.

Ray.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Andrew & Shirley

As per the others you should have no problems and the extra space and stability more than make up for the occasional parking inconvenience.

As somebody else said you will be amazed where you can get a 747 into.

I responded to the other thread and my only golden rule is to always get my wife to get and watch the rear end when reversing and the swing of the overhang in tight spaces. As they say...things in your camera and mirrors may be much nearer than you think...lol.

Each time we think about selling ours, we have a look at everything else on the market and decide to keep it as it is just such a well thought out vehicle.

Hope you enjoy your van.

Regards
Ed


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Like most things you just get used to it. By the way, the argos is 8.86m-just a tad under 29ft to be precise .  

steve


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Our Elegance is 9m with the bike rack. We spent a month touring Germany / France this summer and never had a problem. As already said always park with departure in mind, it makes it easier when someone parks next to you, especially in normal car parks.

Andy


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We've travelled through spain and france between October and March for the last two years and have never had any problems gettings into Aires in France. PM me if you want a list of the aires we have stopped at. (They have all been easily accessible and large enough for our 747 with a scooter rack on the back).

Chris


----------



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Motorhome length*

Hello

you wont have any problems with the length but you will love all the extra space and storage, we have a the Elegance 821 and the space is fantastic, so dont worry.......just enjoy it.

Happy New Year

Cheers....Still Smiling...


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We used Aires for 16 nights in August with out 8.7 meter van and did struggle some nights. You need to be there early and pick the Aires that can take a big van if you travel in the summer.

Richard...


----------

